# Feed issues with FP



## Mr Fixit (Mar 11, 2010)

*Feed issues with FP * UPDATE **

When I decided to move into making fountain pens, I wanted to know how well I was doing.  To that end, I offered a fountain pen to an internet acquaintance in return for an evaluation.  He has, and uses several FPs and has commented on them numerous times.

I built a few, offered him the choice, and sent him a Sterling Silver Churchill made in polished antler.  The kit nib was replaced with one of Heritage SF steel nibs.

This is part of the response I got from him.   I would like some help identifieng the issue as well as how to fix it:
_
--The nib is smooth and wet, but it has a few flow issues. For me, it skips on initial downstrokes on occasion. In addition, the feed seems a bit constrained--the pen runs out of ink after a page or so, even though the converter is still full. I flushed the pen several times before inking it up, and I tried different inks of varying flow rates, so the issue seems to be the feed channel itself. 
_
_--The flow issue may be air in the feed, which can be caused by the converter. I noticed that it draws in some small air bubbles when you fill the pen, which then stick to the walls of the converter. Try sourcing a different converter--one made of glass and/or one of the little plastic balls in it that break the surface tension of the ink on the converter walls

_So, opinions, thoughts or advice?

Mr Fixit


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 11, 2010)

I believe your customer has identified the solution to  problem in the final statement.  Inexpensive converters are well-documented as causing initial and subsequent flow problems.  There are a number of solutions to the problem, including purchasing the upgraded Schmidt converters with the ball in the ink chamber or using vacuum-style converters which is what I use and sell.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Mar 11, 2010)

What do the prices for those run?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Mar 11, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> I believe your customer has identified the solution to  problem in the final statement.  Inexpensive converters are well-documented as causing initial and subsequent flow problems.  There are a number of solutions to the problem, including purchasing the upgraded Schmidt converters with the ball in the ink chamber or using vacuum-style converters which is what I use and sell.




Ironically, I sent a Schmidt marked converter thinking it "looked better/more expensive" rather than the non marked converter that had a ball in it.

So you think sending off a converter with the ball in it would fix the issue?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Mar 11, 2010)

*What size are they?*

Thanks Lou.

What size are the vacuum style converters?  It looks on the website as if both small and large use the same photo.  How do they compare?  Are they used for specific sized pens?


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 11, 2010)

Based on the feedback I have gotten from hundreds of these nibs, I suspect the converter.  Also, if you haven't already done so, read the "Behind the Nib" articles in the Library.  They provide a lot of information on fountain pens and nibs.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Lou very much.
I didn't think it was the nib being the problem, but I thought it might be the combination of a different nib and old feed.  I have sent him a message asking if he has tried cartridges in the pen and if so does it have the same feed issues.

I suspect it won't and the feed issue is the converter.  If that seems to him to be the case also, I will simply send a new converter.  If not, then I'll deal with it another way.

A couple of ironic points I found interesting in looking back at this situation;

1- I sent him one of the better looking converters I had, one with a silver metal band on it.  It doesn't have the little ball in it, like the cheaper looking all plastic converter that came with the kit.

Looks can be deceiving

2-  I didn't ink the pen and try it before sending it.  My thoughts were that I am not experienced enough to really judge Lou's replacement nibs, and that I would give him the honor of first ink.

I think looking back now that both he and I would have been happier if I had tested and made sure the pen was good to go.

He did say some nice things about the workmanship and quality of the pen.  So this has been a good experience.  It was worth the gift of the pen to get the feedback and learn the lessons.

Mr Fixit


----------



## Mr Fixit (Mar 17, 2010)

*Update*

After some back and forth communication with my customer, I received an email from him telling me about the pen and feed in question.  Here is his response to me:

_I swapped out the converter with a long international  cartridge, and that seems to have cured the flow issues.  I suspect the  converter wasn't able to seat properly.  Now the pen writes without a  hitch, even after left capped on the desk for a day or two._

_Strangely enough, that converter works fine in one of my  other pens (a Waterman), so it was just a case of that particular pen not liking  that particular converter._

I have of course sent another converter, one with a  ball in it.  

Lou, still looking for length of your Vac converters, may look into those soon.

Mr Fixit


----------



## randyrls (Mar 17, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Based on the feedback I have gotten from hundreds of these nibs, I suspect the converter.  Also, if you haven't already done so, read the "Behind the Nib" articles in the Library.  They provide a lot of information on fountain pens and nibs.



Lou;  I always wondered what the tiny balls in the converter were for.  I just thought they prevented back flow or some such idea, but that would keep the ink from flowing.  :bashful:


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr Fixit said:


> Lou, still looking for length of your Vac converters, may look into those soon.
> 
> Mr Fixit


 
The long vaccuum converters are the same length as the piston converters in the kits or from Schmidt.  The short converters are approximately 3/8" shorter.


----------

